# RMC - Master of Arts in War Studies



## WATCHDOG-81 (25 Feb 2005)

Does anyone here have any personal experience with this program?  I am looking into various Masters programs and this program is apparently highly regarded internationally (I heard no. 2 in the world).  I am interested in the Intelligence Studies stream and wish to take the thesis route as I wish to leave the option open for either Ph.D. or LL.D. studies in the future.  My background is in Law and International Relations (B.A.(Hons))  and both interest me greatly.  I noted that the program is listed as an interdisciplinary program which is great for a non-terminal degree.  Any comments on the program? Thanks.


----------



## Gunner (25 Feb 2005)

I completed the RMC MA in War Studies in 2003.  I followed a course based program in Edmonton with an outstanding group of instructors contracted through University of Alberta.  I really enjoyed the program (mainly due to the level of professionalism and knowledge of the instructors as well as the small class sizes).  There were several instances of RMC failing to properly administer the courses (instructors not being paid, etc).  They weren't show stoppers by any means but it left a bad taste in my mouth about RMC. 

PM me if you have specific questions.

Cheers,


----------



## Horse_Soldier (25 Feb 2005)

I did a year and a half in the program eight years ago (had to quit for non-military career-related reasons - the eternal give-and-take of a reservist) and thoroughly enjoyed myself.  In Ottawa, the classes were run at NDHQ after normal working hours - sort of 1600-1800 once a week, with RMC instructors coming up from Kingston.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (25 Feb 2005)

If you're interested in intelligence studies check out the University of Wales, Aberystwyth.  You may have never heard of it, but they have one of the top Departments for International Studies in the UK (Top 3 according to university rankings) and they have a specific degree program for intelligence and strategic studies.  Its the world's oldest deparmtment of IR.

I did my Master's is Intelligence and Strategic Studies there in 2002-2003 and I had a great experience.  The professors were top notch, all of them well known in their fields...some of them having served in various positions with the British Gov and the British Army...some of the best scholars in the world...a few Canadians as well...I got to attend conferences where I met alot of very interesting people...ex-CIA, the former head of French Military Intelligence, the CEO of Janes Information Group...so its great if you want to make contacts as well...they are really keen on getting you hooked up so to speak...

Take a look at it...one of the best and only intelligence programs in the world...I don't know if you have military commitments, I'm assuming you do, so maybe you can't get over there...but its worth looking at...

PM me if you want details.


----------



## MdB (25 Feb 2005)

I'm fairly interested in that field of study, but my question is: what kind of job do you get with this degree? Either the Strategic Degree or War Studies Degree. You have a position in Defence Dept., Public Security Dept., or Intelligence Agency?

Thanks,


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (25 Feb 2005)

Thank you to all for your insight.  The more that I research the program the more it interests me.  Especially considering the flexibility of the program.  I will probably remain in Ottawa for the next few years, so the fact that a number of the intelligence courses are offered here is a bonus.  Plus, I have heard that the profs here are excellent.  I am still interested in a number of MA programs offered here in Ottawa, as well as a M.Sc. and L.L.M. that are offered by distance from the UK, however, it appears that I will be doing quite a bit of CF related travelling.  Therefore, I will have to see how my schedule is going to look before I commit myself to any program of study.

In response to MdB, I was planning on taking this program more for my academic interests, vice professional aspirations, although our branch is responsible for counterintelligence as well as criminal intelligence for the CF.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (22 Dec 2010)

Hello !
Hopefully I can revive this thread a bit.  I am applying to the MA War Studies programme at RMCC for Fall 2011 (thesis option).  However, I am a bit concerned, as I am in the recruitment process for a reserve position in Toronto (at this point, just awaiting the call - and have been told by the unit that I have a 'serial' and will be ready to begin as soon as the CFRC finishes my paperwork).  

So, I am worried that I will get sworn in, do BMQ/SQ, then have to go for my studies in RMCC, thus missing parade nights (although I could probably still make weekends).  Do reserve units grant leave for occupation-related studies, or am I stuck between two committments?

My aspiration is to complete my Master's and go reg force, so it would be ideal if I could do both the reserve position and my studies.  Any advice?  Thanks in advance all and happy holidays!

Cheers,


----------



## breezie (9 Jan 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't give you any details on your specific situation, but I am a current RMC student, graduating in May, and I've been accepted to do my masters. I'm debating between RMC (but in Ottawa) and Carleton, as they have similar programs (Carleton's would be an MA in International Affairs, and there's an intelligence & national security stream). I'm still finding out differences between the programs so I can decide which one to do. I know one of the summer int courses offered by RMC in Kingston is taught by a University of Calgary prof, and they have a very good Military and Strategic Studies dept. Also, Carleton has a prof who got his undergrad at RMC, and his MA in War Studies at RMC. So, if you or anyone else has info about the differences in the programs, that would also be helpful.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (10 Jan 2011)

breezie said:
			
		

> I'm debating between RMC (but in Ottawa) and Carleton....


Having academic familiarity with Carleton and RMC, both institutions are considered amongst the more highly regarded, although I'd personally rate NPSIA/CCISS higher. 

An additional factor to consider should you wish to go further, academically, is having different schools on your resume (avoiding a potential perception of 'academic incest') may cause your application to be rated slightly higher -- which may be a deciding factor in grad school competition -- due to a greater range of professors and schools of thought.


----------



## bolt (25 Jan 2011)

I'm planning to do the RMC Masters is Security and Defence Management and Policy once I finish MOC qualifications and knock out AJOSQ.  I find that it allows a cross-section of multi-disclipinary study which can tie courses together between military and law enforcement. I do like the intel opportunities of the War Studies stream also though. Both seem like great programs.


----------



## Riotr (21 Apr 2011)

I'm wondering if there is any advantage to completing this degree for civilian students? 

I got accepted into this program as well as Queen's Master's of Public Administration (defence concentration), and although I'm very interested in pursuing a career in defence policy, I don't know how well War Studies will complement a civilian as opposed to a military officer. 

From what I've looked at, many of the War Studies civilian students have gone onto completing PhDs, however I've heard some have joined government policy programs such as DFAIT, can anyone confirm this? On the other hand, I've seen quite a few MPA students in public policy positions.

I'm primarily worried about whether the technical skills (quantitative analysis, finance) learned in Queen's MPA will have any benefit over the War Studies curriculum in attaining a policy position.

Thanks


----------

